# Moxon vise advice



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey folks,

I am considering moxon vises for my woodworking school workbenches (https://www.mainecoastworkshop.com). Matt Kenney is teaching this week. We are making a Kumiko tea cabinet (box no. 45 in his box making book: https://www.mekwoodworks.com/blog/box-45

I have quick-release side vises on all my benches but could use moxon type vises for doing dovetails per his suggestion. I cannot afford Twin-screw vises ( https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/workshop/workbenches/vises/45114-veritas-twin-screw-viseo. 
I like the idea of portable moxon vises which seem to do the job and are affordable although they do require some construction.

I'd like to know if anyone has used the "Tools For Working Wood" kit: https://toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-MOX.XX

I welcome any opinions and any other moxon kits or ideas.

Thank you,

-Bill

Camden, Maine


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

If the class is this week isn't it a little late to order moxon hardware? it probably won't even arrive before the end of the week. You may have the quickest ordering from Amazon and getting the Taytools version:
https://taytools.com/products/moxon-vise-hardware-kit-with-2-each-8-inch-x-3-4-10-threaded-rods-not-acme-threads-2-each-4-1-2-inch-cast-knobs-and-4-each-3-4-inch-nuts-and-washers
i've watched several reviews of the Taytools kit and looks hard to beat for the money.

Or grab some Golds dumbells from Walmart and go that route.

or if you got the cash then the Benchcrafted are super nice.

Or just go my route and add jaws on your side vise that stick over the end a couple inches.


----------



## Sgoldsmith90 (Aug 9, 2021)

> I d like to know if anyone has used the "Tools For Working Wood" kit linked above. I welcome any opinions and any other moxon kits or ideas.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ...


Hey Bill, I didn't see the link, but my moxon vise is from the tools for working wood kit (I think they only have one) and I love it. It's an easy build and very customizable, mine is 24" between threads so I can dovetail large casework. I made it out of 8/4 cherry, I think 8/4×8", milled it and ripped it so the front face hangs down just a little so its super easy to set up on the bench. Took me but half a day to finish it, longest part was waiting for the finish to dry.
I attached a photo of mine, set up to use holdfasts for fixing it to the bench.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

I have two Moxon vises, first built nearly two decades ago, using veneer press screws (works very well, but needed some screw parts "tweaked"), and the previously mentioned "Tools for Working Wood" kit, which is excellent. Iwould go with the latter, commercial kit.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

I forgot to include the link for the Moxon kit: https://toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-MOX.XX


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

> If the class is this week isn't it a little late to order moxon hardware? it probably won't even arrive before the end of the week. You may have the quickest ordering from Amazon and getting the Taytools version:
> https://taytools.com/products/moxon-vise-hardware-kit-with-2-each-8-inch-x-3-4-10-threaded-rods-not-acme-threads-2-each-4-1-2-inch-cast-knobs-and-4-each-3-4-inch-nuts-and-washers
> i've watched several reviews of the Taytools kit and looks hard to beat for the money.
> 
> ...


Hi SMP,
This would only be for future classes. We plan to do many project classes in coming months/years and I see how the portable moxon could be really helpful. But for now we did just as you said: I added long vise faces which works OK.
The benchcrafted moxon looks wonderful BTW!

Thanks,
-Bill


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks very much for the photo and feedback.

-Bill


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

SG,

This is exactly what I needed to know. The price for the hardware is only about $80, although I do need to make 8 of these. Probably costs $125 or so when it's all said. pretty cheap for a super useful vise. And I love the ability to store it away when not in use. It does look super easy to construct.
Thanks AMZ for a second confirmation.

Thanks very much for the photo and feedback.

-Bill


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

SMP,
Just watched the video you linked. I'm wondering if the TayTools version is pretty much the same as the Tools For Working Wood version. 
The price is right! I imagine your supporting China with TayTools (?) so there's that.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> SMP,
> Just watched the video you linked. I m wondering if the TayTools version is pretty much the same as the Tools For Working Wood version.
> The price is right! I imagine your supporting China with TayTools (?) so there s that.
> 
> - bbrown


This is why i haven't made any decisions yet! it looks like they both basically buy all the parts you need from MSC Direct, or one of the other places where you can buy this hardware, and put it together in a kit. I know some places have lower prices the more you buy. So that may be a better option for you. If it were my school and i had to buy 8, i would probably buy a benchcrafted for myself and buy the MSC parts directly if thats cheaper for the students. 

https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/Hardware/Machine-Equipment-Hardware/Handwheels-Levers-Handles-Knobs/Levers-Handles?navid=12103732

Another (temporary) option depends on your benches. but if you have any handscrews you can scoot one over to the right of the front vise wide enough apart to hold the piece you are working on, and clamp down one leg of the handscrew to thebench with the other one hanging off.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I haven't built a Moxon but looking at the kits from TFWW and Taylor, I'd probably go with Taylor for vises for student use just for the cost savings. However, for personal use, I'd spend the extra money for the TFWW kit. I like the adjustable handles so you can make sure they don't interfere with your work or poke you somewhere you'd rather not be poked ;-) It also uses Acme threads vs the TT kit using UN threads.

I think either would work just fine though when all is said and done. I appreciate the links in this thread. I was unaware of either of those kits


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

oh yeah, another option if you already have bar clamps or pipe clamps is to just make one of the many options for those. make them so you can easily add/remove the clamps, just one example:


----------



## Sgoldsmith90 (Aug 9, 2021)

> SMP,
> Just watched the video you linked. I m wondering if the TayTools version is pretty much the same as the Tools For Working Wood version.
> The price is right! I imagine your supporting China with TayTools (?) so there s that.
> 
> - bbrown


The few things that made me choose the Tools for Working Wood option:
The nut that is captured into your mortise on the back piece is actually a rectangle, so the odds of it ever reaming out the inside of your mortise and just spinning is basically zero. Something I imagine could happen with a regular nut, especially with the amount of use and abuse it will see with students. 
The threads feed out the back over your workbench, which as stated, saves from being poked or getting snagged when moving around.

I haven't noticed the handles really getting in the way much, so I wouldn't use the adjustable handle positions as the selling point, but still a nice feature.


----------



## Fotodog (Jan 2, 2019)

I built my Moxon vise with the Taytools kit from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B084HKDK4S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I've been very happy with it, and use it often. No problems with durability or the rear nuts loosening. I would highly recommend building yours with a rear shelf, because it adds a lot of versatility for operations such as routing. Here's a link to my build if you're interested: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/414506


----------

